# The Safety Sewer Drain



## SafetySewer (Nov 10, 2011)

Check out this product! It comes in real handy.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Lookout!!!!











Paul


----------



## Greenguy (Jan 22, 2011)

Umm ok, does it come in different sizes and colour's?


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

I use an apprentice, its has entertainment value as well


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

AKdaplumba said:


> I use an apprentice, its has entertainment value as well


 



Laughing. I once let a helper who thought he knew it all open a c.o. plug that was packed with sewer water....:laughing: it squirted all over as he removed the cap......


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Sorry Mr. Sewer.

We don't have room for more bulky, single use, and delicate specialty tools in our plumbing service trucks. That thing would be broken into 20 pieces riding around in a plumbing truck waiting on the one-in-a-hundred calls where it might be useful.

I give it a 10 on the Cool Idea Scale. I give it a 1 on the Practicality Scale.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

SafetySewer said:


> Check out this product! It comes in real handy.....


OK, I checked out your link. Now how about you check out the forum rules on advertising. :furious:


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

That plastic pos is just waiting to break.


----------



## Mr Plumber (Oct 20, 2011)

Mississippiplum said:


> That plastic pos is just waiting to break.


I will give him 10 bucks for it.:whistling2:


----------



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

*$140?????


*


----------



## Lee in Texas (Jun 24, 2009)

Maybe I'm missing something here. What happens between removing the cleanout cap and inserting this device?


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

I need to patient my sloan hose bibb set up.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Lee in Texas said:


> Maybe I'm missing something here. What happens between removing the cleanout cap and inserting this device?


My take is you loosen the cleanout plug then put this device on and finish opening the cleanout plug...

You can then drain the held water down using the ball valve...


----------



## SafetySewer (Nov 10, 2011)

This is correct. There is a how to use video that shows how it works.


----------

